# I think my parents think I'm gay.



## Dextro94 (Sep 19, 2014)

*I think my parents think I might be gay.*

Yesterday I went to the beach with a friend of mine that just got back from Ecuador.

Let me just say that I barely leave the house outside of work/gym and never have my parents ever seen me in a 'friends' car because they don't think I have any...

I asked him to pick me up because I thought my parents would go out at some point. So he picks me up in his new car, opens the car door for me and closes it himself (The dude is paranoid about his new car getting dirty/damaged so I thought it was because he didn't want me slamming the door). Anyways, I'm 99% sure my mom saw that as it happened in front of my house.

We went to the beach to look for some girls as we also went last week and had a pretty good time talking to some beautiful women. We were also pretty high...

Anyways, he dropped me off at my house like 5 hours later. I was sitting on a big *** pink blanket because he didn't want me to get his seat wet/dirty and right after he dropped me off, he walked out of his car, into the passengers seat, took the blanket out of the car, started to shake it to get the sand off it for good 3 minutes and I saw my mom staring out the window seeing the whole thing.

So here is my concern. I have not said anything to them about this. I'm starting to think they might think I like to sling dick from time to time as I've never had a girlfriend.

Today (day after the beach) I noticed my lower lip having a dent, which I thought was some sort of deformity, so I asked my mom about it and she said it might be herpes...so...that's cool. I really don't want to deal with this. They're always complaining about me never going out, never having a girlfriend, saying how they want me to have kids.

This is really bothering me.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Have fun with it. Make them think you're gay for lols.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Excuse me if I'm being naive but what in that story could possibly hint at the possibility that you're gay? Because you were hanging out with another man?


----------



## mellowyellow321 (Mar 18, 2014)

Here is a really crazy notion, but just hear me out: Why don't you just talk with your parents about the matter?


----------

